#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Αρμοί σε επιμήκη μεταλλικά κτίρια

## SMBD

---

----------


## Evan

μιλάς για κατασκευαστικό αρμό και όχι αντισεισμικό. Αν θες δεν κάνεις αρμό στο μήκος του κτιρίου απλά λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου την θερμοκρασιακή μεταβολή της εσωτερικής ίνας με την εξωτερική κάθε μέλους. Δεν έχω πρόχειρα τώρα τα μέγιστα μήκη

----------


## Evan

οι θεμελίωση δεν διακόπτεται άλλωστε δεν έχει νόημα δηλ. διπλό πλαίσιο στα 50μ. (νομίζω) σε κοινή θεμελίωση
και μιλάμε για αρμό διαστολής και όχι αντισειμικό
Την πατέντα με τις οβάλ την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε μελέτη

----------


## Evan

@ριτζιντ δηλ τα φατνώματα χωρίς Χ έχουν την δυνατότητα να διαστέλλονται (χωρίς οβάλ οπές :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  ενώ αυτά με Χ δεν έχουν; Επίσης τα Χ της οροφής ακολουθούν τα κατακόρυφα;

----------


## Xάρης

Τα Χ της στέγης πάντα δεν ακολουθούν τα κατακόρυφα;

Τα φατνώματα με Χ λειτουργούν όπως τα τοιχία στα κτήρια από σκυρόδεμα. Παρεμποδίζουν την διαστολή λόγω θερμοκρασιακής μεταβολής. Αν το μεταξύ τους τμήμα του πλαισίου μειώνεται, μειώνεται και το πρόβλημα (ένταση).

----------


## Evan

@χάρη όχι πάντα μπορείς να κάνεις Χ στην στέγη περιμετρικά ώστε να έχεις καλύτερο διάφραγμα

----------


## Xάρης

Σαφώς. Αλλά εκεί που έχουμε πλευρικά Χ δεν βάζουμε και αντίστοιχα στη στέγη;

----------


## Evan

αν έχεις περιμετρικά δεν απαιτείται (δεν το λέει κάπου αυτό κανένας κανονισμός αλλά εδώ δεν λέει άλλα και άλλα)

----------


## brutagon

εγώ με τη σειρά μου το ΔΤ το δίνω σε όλα τα μέλη...
το φορτίο όμως που εισάγετε, σε πιοα διεύθυνση το βάζετε? παντού? μόνο στον z-z?
πάντως δε θεωρώ πως η θερμοκρασία μπορεί να είναι κρίσιμη αν δεν υπάρχει αξονική καταπόνηση στο στοιχείο από άλλα φορτία

----------


## Evan

@brutagon
καθολική φόρτιση είναι δεν νομίζω, τουλάχιστον sap etabs, ότι μπορείς να επιλέξεις άξονα, δεν ξέρω αν έχει και νόημα.

----------


## brutagon

> Δεν εισάγουμε φορτίο, αλλά παραμόρφωση


συγνώμη αν δεν έγινα κατανοητός, αλλά όταν λέω φορτίο εννοώ είτε δύναμη είτε παραμόρφωση

evan, στο robot υπάρχει η επιλογή

----------


## Evan

brutagon ναι αλλά έχει νόημα; πως μπορείς να "κατευθύνεις" την θερμοκρασιακή μεταβολή σε συγκεκριμένους άξονες;

----------


## brutagon

αυτό ρώτησα και γω evan αν έχει νόημα... αν και νομίζω πως η ακριβής επιβολή θα ήταν στους τοπικούς άξονες του κάθε γκρουπ μελών, αλλά εδώ πάμε για ψείρισμα της μαιμούς...

----------


## cohat

Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος... Νομίζω πως στους ΟΜΟΕ που διανέμονται δωρεάν από το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ περιγράφεται κάπου ο τρόπος επιβολής θερμοκρασιακών μεταβολών για μεταλλικές γέφυρες. Ίσως θα ήταν ορθολογικότερο να αναφερθούμε εκεί και να ακολουθήσουμε μια τεκμηριωμένη (ας ελπίσουμε...) διαδικασία.

----------


## palex

*@ Χάρης, απάντηση #20 post για ταύτιση θέσης κατακορύφων και οριζοντίων χιαστών.*
Καλό θα είναι να συνεχίζονται και στην στεγη τα αντίστοιχα χιαστά αλλα δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό αυτό από καποιο κανονισμό, και αναφέρεται άλλωστε αυτό και στο "Σχεδιασμός Δομικών 'Εργων Χάλυβα" .
Εγω πάντα βάζω, αλλα σε μία περίπτωση που είχα 4 ανοίγματα μεταξύ πλαισίων και δεν μπορουσα να ξεκινήσω στα άκρα με χιαστά λόγω πορτών και ήθελα χιαστί στέγης στα πρώτα ανοίγματα, έβαλα τα χιαστά στεγής στα 2άκρα και τα κατακόρυφα στα 2μεσαία ανοίγματα με μορφή ένα / στο δέυτερο και ένα \ στο τρίτο ανοιγμα και όχι 2 χιαστα γιατι το κτίριο ήταν πολύ μικρό. θεώρησα δηλαδή ότι αφου δεν μπορώ να έχω στο πρώτο άνοιγμα χιαστά κατακόρυφα να έχω τουλαχιστον οριζόντια καθότι όλη η πλευρική ανεμοπίεση του ζυγώματος αναλαβάνεται από τα χιαστά στέγης του πρώτου ανοίγματος πρακτικά.

Το περιμετρικό τελάρωμα με χιαστά στεγής είναι πολυ επιβοηθητικό και επιβάλλεται και σε περιπτώσεις που έχεις συγκεντρωμένα φορτία σε ένα μονο πλαίσιο την φορά δηλαδή στην περίπτωση γερανογέφυρας, για λόγους περιορισμού των τοπικών παραμορφώσεων.

----------

Evan, Xάρης

----------

